# 2.5 year old gets ill after pool



## camahdavi (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if I've made a really random connection or it's just all in my head - I feel like every time I take my DD 2.5 year old daughter to the pool she gets ill a few days later. Looking back this has happened about 3 times: I take her, we have a great time, she gets all tired out and has a great day. About 24-48 hours later she either has a cold or a 24 hour bug (throwing up, fever ect). I feel like I'm imagining it's the pool but would like to know if anyone else has similar experience with public pools and toddlers reacting? It's a real shame since she loves swimming, but I hate taking her because I'm worried she keeps picking something up or having some sort of allergic reaction to the chemicals ect...

PS She swims in her grandfather's private pool every summer and is fine (although he keeps the chlorine level pretty low so perhaps there is some sort of connection there....)

Thanks.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm not sure what it could be, but when I was a kid I always came down with a fever after swimming, slept for a day or so and was fine.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there a saltwater pool in your area? Might be worth checking into.
There is A LOT of chlorine in public pools!

I give my dd some yogurt right after swimming cuz I heard it helps the gut process all that junk.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I wouldn't doubt it's all the chlorine and other chemicals in the pool. I remember as a kid feeling completely exhausted and foggy headed after swimming at our local pool, and now wonder if it was from inhaling the chlorine fumes.

I'd stick to Grandpa's pool or a saltwater pool or a lake for now. Although, in many areas lakes are far more polluted than public swimming pools...so I don't know. Maybe as your dd gets older and bigger her body will be able to handle a public pool better.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it just the pool, or is it swimming in any kind of water?

My guess is chlorine and other kids pee and stuff in the water. The last time I took DS to the local baby pool, I was sick for 3 weeks, and I'm sure it had something to do with blowing bubbles in the water.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My daughter is allergic to chlorine. She can have a lot of fun swimming, but will soon break out head to toe in a horrible rash. (She also breaks out with any contact of chlorine or bleach cleaners.)

And since allergies affect different people differently, I would guess that could be the problem your daughter has.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
My daughter is allergic to chlorine. She can have a lot of fun swimming, but will soon break out head to toe in a horrible rash. (She also breaks out with any contact of chlorine or bleach cleaners.)

And since allergies affect different people differently, I would guess that could be the problem your daughter has.


My oldest daughter is the same way. It is much worse if she swims in an indoor pool.


----------



## camahdavi (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
My daughter is allergic to chlorine. She can have a lot of fun swimming, but will soon break out head to toe in a horrible rash. (She also breaks out with any contact of chlorine or bleach cleaners.)

And since allergies affect different people differently, I would guess that could be the problem your daughter has.

Wow, that's very interesting. Because this week she did get a rash after swimming but I have been assuming it was due to a food allergy I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep. It sounds like a reaction to the chlorine/chemicals. My daughter no longer goes swimming in any indoor pool or freshly chlorinated pools. She has to be very careful with any cleaners as well, since a very many have chlorine in them. Even the smallest amount will cause a break out. (She is now 19 and has not outgrown this.)


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

This happened to DD last year. We were in a swim class and three out of 7 classes she ended up with diarrhea the next day. I'm sure it's chlorine.


----------



## BostonianBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm allergic to chlorine and always have a reaction after swimming in pools. Obviously it's worse if I'm in there for a long time, if it's a public pool (tons of chlorine), etc. but I get congestion, red/itchy eyes, "foggy" feeling, sneezing, etc. I also tend to catch other viruses more easily afterward because I think the allergic response depresses my immune system.


----------

